# Roasted Oysters with a twist



## teachtim (Nov 3, 2010)

I just bought a bushel of oysters for a boys weekend.  My wife and I couldn't resist cooking some tonight. They just came out of the river today.   I lit the charcoal grill and began roasting.  My wife told me to keep cooking more, then she hit the wall.  I had all these oysters (25 or so) that were still on the grill.  What to do? 
I decided to get them all on the half shell and throw them under the broiler.  Now what to put on them.  I didn't want to cook them much more than the grill had already done.  
So I put a sprinkle of shredded cheese, one jalapeno slice, crushed black pepper, sprinkle of garlic salt.  They were under the broiler for maybe 2 minutes to warm them back up.  When they came out I put a bit of tabasco on each one.  Very good twist.  It was some work to eat them all, but once they were cooked I couldn't let them go to waste.


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 4, 2010)

I broil mussels with a little mayo,splenda,soy,sri hacha mixed and the a dab of just the sri hacha.I bet it would work with the oysters too.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know how to shuck an oyster.

I'd like to learn.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds good. I love them anyway. Wish I could get a steady supply of them, but I am landlocked. I once had them raw in a shot of iced vodka, with a dash of tabasco. I forget how many I had, not suprisingly...


----------

